# udonis haslem



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey can anybody tell me if this guy is any good.? I don't really know him but apparantly his contract in belgium (ostend) is signed. Has anyone seen him play, is he as good as they say??
Thanks


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Haslem played in France this season with Chalon, a bad team (finished 13th out of 16)

His stats in the ULEB Cup : 13.5ppg, 6.6 rpg, 1.4 apg
His stats in the French League : 27mpg, 16ppg, 8.4 rpg, 1apg

2002-2003 was his first year of professional ball and he was the lone satisfaction for his team. He really had a solid rookie season, despite being teamed with bad players. He's very comfortable on offense as he has a nice combination of power and finesse and a good array of post moves which allows him to shoot at a high FG% (57.6%). He struggled more on defense as he was not used to defend the traditional Euro shooting big men and had trouble with the rules in Europe (less contact is allowed) which translated into foul problems. This problem should be resolved by now. He's a solid rebounder and is a team player.

I think you've got yourselves a steal in Ostende. I expected Haslem to go to Italy or Spain as he has really convinced people in France he could play at a higher level. I assume the Belgian League is weaker than the French one, so I think he'll be a top five player there. Does Ostende play in the Euroleague next year?


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Belgian league is a bit rougher then french, still remember kicking some *** over there. But hey it's all good. 
No ostend in euroleague, we didn't win anything last year. Charleroi the champ will be playing in the ULEB together with pepinster (wich was the surprise of the season here) and ostend well they gonna try it in the new fiba league (but they still can't answer the questions of the fans, how this league will work). 
I definitely don't think that belgian plays less hard then other countries, it depends on the team we have, last year everybody could kick our ***, but if you look at the season 2000-2001 we won everything and had a great year in suproleague (kicked major like efes pilsen) but then we had some good players like JR Holden , Ralph Biggs (who's leaving for charleroi this year), mike doyle, virginijus praskevicius, rauno pehka, tomas van den spieghel and gert kullamae (is he staying in germany??).
Those were the years but they are over!  Maybe ostend will bounce back this year we got thay haslam dude and a guard Dickens (best of turkey??) don't know them but we'll see.
Everybody out here is just glad we were able to keep one specific belgian player Christof Beghin, he's the man, spain wanted him lol they couldn't get him (yet). 
Thanks cya


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> Belgian league is a bit rougher then french, still remember kicking some *** over there.


Eric Struelens is it you?:grinning:


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

No i'm not Eric Struelens, i ment kicking as* in the meaning of my team doing it. I'm from ostend (fan) but i'm close to the whole team. Not very fond of struelens but hey, i've never seen him play. Maybe one time with the national team and that's it.
Kicking as* in the way of ostend winning against some strong teams in france. Someone that i know, who now plays in france, well he says the level is somewhat lower. But hey it's all good.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

udonis haslem was a beast in college but fell victim to the too small for center too unathletic for pf stigma that ruined his nba chances


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

I guess we'll have to wait and see how he turns out to be, together with the whole team. Thanks y'all anyway, i'll let y'all know if he's living up to the expectations


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

udonis haslem is a 6 foot 8 center currently play in france, i dont think hes all that good, i doubted he can crack an nba lineup, hes undersized and have limited repotoire, has a wide body and soft touch thats it, and a graduate of university of florida.


----------

